# Fitting a waterbed headboard to a standard bed frame



## rallybug (Feb 10, 2014)

We used to have a queen-sized waterbed with a shelved headboard that was very useful, both for books and for our Shih-Tzu, who loved sleeping on it.

Since moving to a normal Serta king-sized bed, we've not had a headboard, and struggled to find one with shelves for this size bed.

We've found a king-sized waterbed headboard at DI (the Utah LDS church goodwill store) and bought it - who could refuse what looks like solid wood (not sure which sort, though) for $10... :laughing:

I'm just trying to work out the best way forward for using it. Obviously, as it is a waterbed frame headboard, normally, it would just sit on the horizontal side pieces, but we don't have those with a normal bed frame.



















The side pieces are 2 3/16" wide, and the bit that runs across the face set back (it will stop the mattress disappearing, I expect) is 3/4" wide. The outer piece at the sides with the curved front is 1-1/2" wide and 9-1/8" deep.

This is a shot of the headboard - I took it upside down as it is currently sitting on the top, rather than right-way up:










The bed frame has the mounting plates for a headboard, naturally, so my thoughts were a thick support piece on each end (under the 2-3/16" sides), and then some 3/4" pieces that go part-way across the back with holes to attach bolts through the wood and bed frame mounting panels.

Does that sound right?

Would laminated plywood to get to the 2-3/16" thickness work as support for the sides? I presume that solid wood might be better, and a 2x10 nominal appears to work there - I might just need someone with a bench planer to smooth it out, correct?

Then I'd have to work out the best way of attaching the new pieces to the headboard in the most secure way possible...


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd build a stand for the headboard so it supports itself then figure a good way to attach the mattress rails to it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Ditto on the stand. At least process some legs, and a pair of spreaders to keep the legs from racking. Chances are better than good that the waterbed frame was some sort of Pine. Most, not all, but most of them I have seen are... You could probably get away with acclimating some 2x whatever comes closest in size, and mill it to proper dimensions once it achieves proper moisture content.


----------

